# Identify a hawk?



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

This hawk has been hanging around our pasture all summer. I'm in Oregon. Can someone tell me what kind of hawk he is? Can't find it in my bird book.

Thanks.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I have no idea. Really pretty though


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Possibly a "Rough Legged" Hawk. Hard to tell with no back shot or flight shot.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/42/overview/Rough-legged_Hawk.aspx

I won't argue with the rough-legged ID, but don't really know. This site talks about Rough-legged hawks and gives a recording of their calls.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

That is a very nice picture!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The "call" of the rough legged hawk is not like this bird (believe me, this hawk calls and calls all day...).  I'll try to get a photo from the back or flying.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Maybe a juvenile red-tailed hawk?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

NogDog, it appears you are right-definitely saw a hawk in the pasture yesterday with a red tail.  We're pretty sure this is a youngster.

Thanks for having an "eagle" eye.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Maybe a juvenile red-tailed hawk?


This is what I think, too. We have red shouldered hawks hang out at my house all the time, trying to eat my squirrels. This looks like a baby one


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to figure it out! Such a pretty bird.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> NogDog, it appears you are right-definitely saw a hawk in the pasture yesterday with a red tail. We're pretty sure this is a youngster.
> 
> Thanks for having an "eagle" eye.


I won't swear by it, since I am not really a birdwatcher let alone an ornithologist; but it did ring a bell with me when I saw that photo. Someone somewhere on the web a few years ago was trying to ID a bird of prey, and your photo seemed to remind me of those photos, which some actual expert claimed was a juvenile red-tailed hawk. Also, I believe they are one of the more common hawk species across the continental US, so the odds were improved by that, too.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe you could get a picture of a big one? I'd love to see it, Hawks are very pretty birds.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd love to see more hawk pictures if you can find some more birdies


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Definitely a red-tail.


----------

